# Hookaroon or Cant?



## jatoxico (Dec 9, 2013)

For those have used both, what do you find most useful? My application is mostly the need to move logs already cut to length. Thinking hookaroon/pickaroon is what I need. Cant is more for full length logs I'm thinking? Any recommendations on something decent? This bending over and sticking my hands in between shifting logs is for the birds.


----------



## Halligan (Dec 9, 2013)

you want a hookeroon. I have both tools and find them useful. I mostly use the hookeroon for getting wood out of the truck bed. Cant hook for rolling big logs around when cutting them.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 9, 2013)

Any recommendations on brand? I know it's about as straight forward a tool as you could want but would something from Northern Tool work or is there something a little better?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 9, 2013)

Cant hook, hookeroon and log tongs are all in my tool chest.






So which is used the most? Actually the log tongs are! For sure they save bending and also keep your hands warmer and drier. They also seem to make the wood feel lighter. For the big stuff, I'm not against using two of them on the same log. 

If I had to choose only one of these (sad), it still would be the cant hook, but the log tongs could easily take over that #1 position.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 9, 2013)

I should have added that wood handles on the cant hook and hookeroon (or pickaroon) is a must in my book. Also stay away from the "log lifters" they put on some cant hooks. Makes them a worthless tool in my book. 

Brand doesn't mean a lot except for the log tongs.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 9, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I should have added that wood handles on the cant hook and hookeroon (or pickaroon) is a must in my book. *Also stay away from the "log lifters" *they put on some cant hooks. Makes them a worthless tool in my book.
> 
> Brand doesn't mean a lot except for the log tongs.



Thanks BW. Glad you mentioned the log lifters. Was looking at them but in watching the video they posted to _sell_ them they didn't seem to be too useful. The Husky ones you posted seem like they would work better, bit pricier I'll bet.

As far as the cant, used for full rolling full lengths? Since I'm mostly a scrounger I think I'm more in need of something for pulling stuff out of piles and the back of the truck etc. I went out in the rain today to get some more maple from down the road. 26" dia by 16-18" rounds and then smaller stuff (10-12") mixed in with the branches and so forth. A pick would have worked great to pluck the stuff I wanted and to roll the rounds. Had to to quarter the rounds on site and still they were heavy to lift from ground. Gettin' old. Stihl has one. I trust that co to make a good product but it's aluminum and I'm partial to wood too.

On a good note got a solid 1/2 cord of maple, maybe more. I'll know once it's all split.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, the log tongs have worked out much better than I had hoped. Even in those times when we cut a smaller tree and it is surrounded by other trees. No way to get it down except cut it off the stump then cut in 4' sections. Hook onto an end with the log tongs and it is easy to "skid" them out. Yes, the Husky tongs are a bit higher than others but from the others I've seen, these are much higher quality. 

Cant hook. Definitely when bucking up the logs, many times you can not cut completely off and you'll end up with a section you have to cut part way through. Then roll the log with the cant hook to finish the cut. Also very useful in getting the really big stuff to the splitter. And they can be used to move a log or one end of a log sideways. Just hook on the end and you have the leverage to move it. 

In what you describe, it does sound like the log tongs and hookeroon would be some nice tools for you. The hookeroon for reaching when unloading but also handy for moving longer logs similar to what I described above. Only this time you simply stab the end in the center and pull on the hookeroon. 

You might check out Bailey's for the tools. Good that you got the maple. Good stuff it is.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a cant hook and a hookaroon.  If you don't have hookeroon, you can still pick up logs by hand.  If you don't have a cant hook or peavey, there are some logs that you simply can not move by hand. IMO the regular firewooder should have both tools.

I have this 36" Peavey Mfg Hookeroon and love it!

http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest...on/Peavey-Mfg-36-Hookeroon-Hume-Pickeroon.axd


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 9, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> I have a cant hook and a hookaroon.  If you don't have hookeroon, you can still pick up logs by hand.  If you don't have a cant hook or peavey, there are some logs that you simply can not move by hand. IMO the regular firewooder should have both tools.
> 
> I have this 36" Peavey Mfg Hookeroon and love it!
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest...on/Peavey-Mfg-36-Hookeroon-Hume-Pickeroon.axd



Thanks for that, that could be the one. Logrite makes a 30" too short? If you handle the Peavey mid handle is it balanced pretty good or is it a two hand tool?


----------



## Ehouse (Dec 9, 2013)

I use a square tipped machete instead of a hookeroon and log tongs.  I can skid 12' dia. 6-8 footers to the trailer and lift and load them with ease without bending over.  Same with loading rounds or splits, no bendy!  Take a half turn on a small log for back cut too.  Most versatile tool in the woods In MHO.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 9, 2013)

Ehouse said:


> I use a square tipped machete instead of a hookeroon and log tongs.  I can skid 12' dia. 6-8 footers to the trailer and lift and load them with ease without bending over.  Same with loading rounds or splits, no bendy!  Take a half turn on a small log for back cut too.  Most versatile tool in the woods In MHO.


 Never seen one, is something you made up for yourself or do they sell them?


----------



## Ehouse (Dec 9, 2013)

jatoxico said:


> Never seen one, is something you made up for yourself or do they sell them?




They sell them, but would be easy to make with some flat stock and a riveted wood handle.  I keep thinking of making a video about what you can do with one as I mostly taught myself by trial and error.  There are some modifications I would make to a store bought.  It's one case where you don't want a really sharp blade, maybe a short section near the handle for limbing.  Using one for handling fire wood mostly involves a short safe stroke to embed the top front corner of the blade in either the end or shank of the log.  If the log is trailing, lift and skid using the handle, as you approach the side of the trailer or end of the truck raise the log to rest against the trailer side or tailgate toward the front and to the right.  pull down on the Machete to dislodge.  step across the log and turn away from the trailer.  Re set the M. in the lower log end and swing it up onto the trailer while holding the other end on with your rump and hip.  If you're picking up even hefty rounds,  just set the M. in the side of the round toward one end and lift using the blade as a handle (hence the dull blade).  Sounds dicey but it's not.  I've thought of welding a short piece of pipe along the blade  for this but I don't think it's necessary.  Get a really heavy duty one with a long blade.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 10, 2013)

I'd go for a hookaroon over a pickaroon.


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 10, 2013)

I use my pickaroon a lot, especially for getting wood out of the truck bed. I have two cants - one with log lifter and one without. If I had to reduce to one, it would be without, but I do find the log lifter useful for small diameter logs - can usually get about 6 cuts off the ground before repositioning the cant. Cheers!


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 10, 2013)

For off loading my truck I either just roll them off the back, use my hands, use a pulp hook or if I am feeling particularly lazy grab the four prong hoe (that's probably not the official name of the hand tool, but that's kind of what it looks like) and pull the rounds off the back of the truck while standing at the back near the tailgate -- it reaches most of the bed.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 10, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Cant hook, hookeroon and log tongs are all in my tool chest.
> 
> View attachment 120036
> View attachment 120037
> ...


I get wicked stiff hands after wood processing day from holding splits by my fingertips. I bet those tongs would fix me up!


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 10, 2013)

love the tongs


----------



## bigbarf48 (Dec 10, 2013)

If you're scrounging pre-cut wood, either those tongs or a hookaroon

Id go with the hookaroon simply because you can drag BIG rounds with one, but those tongs are only useful up to a certain size


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 10, 2013)

jatoxico said:


> Thanks for that, that could be the one. Logrite makes a 30" too short? If you handle the Peavey mid handle is it balanced pretty good or is it a two hand tool?



30" might be a bit short if you have to roll some big ones. I like the 36" and the 48" the best.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 10, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> 30" might be a bit short if you have to roll some big ones. I like the 36" and the 48" the best.



Couldn't wait BW, I ordered a Peavey Hookaroon (Hume) last night, 36". I was thinking the same thing, I want to use it to roll and move rounds on the ground and 30" sounds short. The Peavey has a wooden handle, hickory I would hope and I can always choke up on the 36" , too short can't be fixed. 

I also put that Husky Timber lift (12") on the xmas list. Saw one online for $44 bucks so not too bad.


----------



## Floater1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Cant hook, hookeroon and log tongs are all in my tool chest.
> 
> View attachment 120036
> View attachment 120037
> ...


----------



## paul bunion (Dec 10, 2013)

jatoxico said:


> Thanks for that, that could be the one. Logrite makes a 30" too short? If you handle the Peavey mid handle is it balanced pretty good or is it a two hand tool?



The Peavy brand hookaroon swings like a real light axe.  One or two hands will work.   The handle gets in the way if you choke up on it IMHO.  In part because after you set it you are probably going to yank on it and the but end of the handle is going to bump somewhere in your upper body.   Pulp hooks are a much better option for short radius swings.   Pulp hooks are also a real nice way to put a handle on a piece of wood.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 10, 2013)

jatoxico said:


> For those have used both, what do you find most useful? My application is mostly the need to move logs already cut to length. *Thinking hookaroon/pickaroon is what I need. Cant is more for full length logs I'm thinking?* Any recommendations on something decent? This bending over and sticking my hands in between shifting logs is for the birds.



Your understanding is correct. 

I have a traditional pickaroon.  My old man has a LogRite.  I prefer the LogRite.  By a lot.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 10, 2013)

paul bunion said:


> The Peavy brand hookaroon swings like a real light axe.  One or two hands will work.   The handle gets in the way if you choke up on it IMHO.  In part because after you set it you are probably going to yank on it and the but end of the handle is going to bump somewhere in your upper body.   Pulp hooks are a much better option for short radius swings.   Pulp hooks are also a real nice way to put a handle on a piece of wood.



Good thing I'm saving all this money on oil, gonna need it to buy all these tools. Seriously though I pulled the trigger on the hookaroon. A few more hands tools to make life easier is worth it. I have a tendency to always "make do" when the right tool can make things so much easier. My back with thank me.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 10, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Your understanding is correct.
> 
> I have a traditional pickaroon.  My old man has a LogRite.  *I prefer the LogRite*.  By a lot.



Maybe I'll make up something more in the 30" range like the LogRite I saw.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 10, 2013)

jatoxico said:


> Maybe I'll make up something more in the 30" range like the LogRite I saw.



If you're just moving them around on the ground I don't think there's much difference.  My old man uses his to pick splits off the ground and into the wheelbarrow or truck.  For that the LogRite is far better.


----------



## chris5150 (Dec 11, 2013)

I got a pickaroon or hookeroon from a saw shop in northern WI for $27.00.  Use it all the time.  Saves the back.  Once you have your logs cut, just stick one put it in one arm and then stick another and walk to the trailer.  You can drag big rounds to the trailer as well.  You can turn smaller logs as well.  One of my most used and useful tools.


----------

